

7 days to go for Games, 7 lessons for India - Arun2009
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/sunday-toi/special-report/7-days-to-go-for-Games-7-lessons-for-India/articleshow/6628234.cms

======
talbina
Another lesson learned for India Times:

Do not force a pop-up on me, and another tab in my browser, and after closing
both, you provide another video pop-up.

